# Koi essbar?



## Freakasod (16. Juli 2014)

Hi,

hab gestern beim Feedern am Main einen Koi mit 50 cm gefangen. Wollte nun fragen ob man ihn essen kann oder ist er durch züchtungen vielleicht nicht genießbar?


----------



## vermesser (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Is doch nur ein farbiger Karpfen...also wird er so essbar oder nicht essbar sein wie normale Karpfen auch.


----------



## Spiderpike (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Hab ich gedünstet auch schon gegessen....

vielleicht hilft Dir das hier noch ein wenig...
http://www.koi-lexikon.de/k/koi-karpfen-bedeutung/


----------



## Leng_Sucher (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Wenn es tatsächlich ein Koi ist, dann würde ich den verkaufen und von den erzielten 300,-Euro in ein Fischrestaurant gehen und lecker speisen... :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Natürlich kann man Koikarpfen essen.
Keine Angst das Fleisch ist nicht farbig/bunt, dies ist nur die Verpackung!



> Wenn es tatsächlich ein Koi ist, dann würde ich den verkaufen und von den erzielten 300,-Euro


Es glauben viele Leute das Kois recht wertvoll, teuer sind. 
Dafür sind wohl die Wahnsinssummen verantwortlich, welche öfters in den Medien genannt werden!
99,9 Prozent der hierzulande gehandelten Kois sind (günstige) Massenware!

Jürgen


----------



## Freakasod (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Nun ist er eh schon in der Tiefkühltruhe  Kann euch ja dann berichten ob er gut oder schlecht war


----------



## Pike-Hunter1994 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Der Koi ist ein normaler Karpfen, nur halt mit ner anderen Farbe, also dürfte er normal essbar sein...
 Aber warum schlägst du den Fisch ab, wenn du nicht weißt, ob man den essen kann??


----------



## Freakasod (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Ich hätte ihn eh nicht zurücksetzen können da ich in ziemlich weit hinten gehackt habe und er schon ziemlich stark geblutet hat. Und bevor er jämmerlich eingeht hab ich in geschlachtet.


----------



## feko (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Das ist löblich.
Räuchern wäre zb auch eine Option.


----------



## HRO1961 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Nicht zurücksetzen war eh ne gute Sache. Der Junge hatte in unseren heimischen Gewässern nichts zu suchen. Vielleicht hätte er dann -weiter vorn gehakt- nen Platz im Gartenteich gefunden. Nu ist die Messe aber gesungen und weil`s ein Koi war, hier:

http://www.rezepterang.de/fisch/fischgericht_2286.html

Gruss Achim


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Nicht zurücksetzen war eh ne gute Sache. Der Junge hatte in unseren heimischen Gewässern nichts zu suchen.



Kois haben nicht mehr und nicht weniger in unseren Gewässern zu suchen wie jeder andere Karpfen.

 Das ganze Gewimmer um einheimische Arten geht mir immer mehr auf den Keks. Ich gebe ganz ehrlich zu, dass ich mich z.B. über die Wolgazander freue. Die Welt ändert sich halt.

 Übrigens: Weder der Zander noch der Bachsaibling sind einheimische Arten. Genau wie das Damwild. Davon will bloß heute niemand mehr was hören, weil das nicht in die Argumentationskette passt.


----------



## HRO1961 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kois haben nicht mehr und nicht weniger in unseren Gewässern zu suchen wie jeder andere Karpfen.
> 
> Blödsinn
> 
> ...




Bin froh, dass der Angelkamerad den Fisch nun isst


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Bin froh, dass der Angelkamerad den Fisch nun isst



Recht hast Du, und zwar voll und ganz.

Es ist schon erschreckend, wie wenig Kenntnisse und Verantwortungsgefühl heutige Naturliebhaber oft haben.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Ach ist doch schön das überall die schönen Grundeln rumschwimmen #q#q#q


----------



## HRO1961 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Recht hast Du, und zwar voll und ganz.
> 
> Es ist schon erschreckend, wie wenig Kenntnisse und Verantwortungsgefühl heutige *Naturliebhaber* oft haben.



Nomen est Omen? nö:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



HRO1961 schrieb:


> Aber Deine banale Sichtweise würde dazu führen, dass man aus anglerischer Attraktiviät oder lukullischen Vorzügen Fische einsetzt, die fatale Auswirkungen auf den biologischen Kreislauf haben könnten. Und dann gibt es ja noch Vorschriften. Aber die muss man ja nicht einhalten



Die Welt besteht aus mehr als schwarz und weiß. Dass man viele Arten nicht leichtfertig in unsere Natur einschleusen darf, versteht sich von selbst. Andere Arten werden aber entweder durch den Fakt der Globalisierung (Schiffsverkehr etc.), durch Leichtfertigkeit (Entsorgung von Haustieren, wir haben hier in Erlangen sehr intakte, eingeschleppte Schildkrötenbestände) oder mit Vorsatz (Grasfische in der Elbe, Waller in der Aisch etc.) "eingebürgert". 

Die Natur wird sich dadurch massiv ändern. Ist so. Ende der Ansage. 
In hundert Jahren werden diese Tiere nicht mal mehr als Neozoen erkannt werden. Andere Tiere werden verschwunden sein. So ist der Gang der Dinge.

Ähnliche Vorgänge kann man aktuelle auf der ganzen Welt beobachten. Veränderung ist kein Drama, auch wenn manche Leute eines daraus machen.

Und wenn dann irgendwann die nächste Eiszeit kommt, geht der Artenaustausch in ganz anderen Dimensionen weiter. Und bei der nächsten Warmzeit dann wieder in die andere Richtung. War immer so und wird immer so sein.

PS: Es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis der Karpfen sich so weit angepasst hat bzw. die Klimaentwicklung ihm soweit entgegenkommt, dass er auch in unseren Flüssen ablaichen wird. Wird die nächste signifikante Veränderungswelle. Können wir das verhindern? Eher nicht. Geht dadurch unsere Natur kaputt? Nö, sie verändert sich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Ach ist doch schön das überall die schönen Grundeln rumschwimmen #q#q#q


 
 Es geht nicht um schön oder unschön. Die Grundeln sind allein angereist, ohne uns zu fragen. Andere Arten werden folgen.

Die Grundelinvasion hat übrigens den Raubfischbestand in den entsprechenden Gewässern teils mehr als verdoppelt. Die Natur hat sich dadurch verändert/angepasst und sie wird das weiter tun.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist schon erschreckend, wie wenig Kenntnisse und Verantwortungsgefühl heutige Naturliebhaber oft haben.



Beispiel:
 Der Karpfen gilt als einheimischer Fisch und darf selbst in Bayern ganz offiziell zu Hunderten pro Jahr in kleinen und mittleren Fließgewässern besetzt werden. Der Koi ist andererseits ganz böse und muss entnommen werden.

 Erkläre mir mal die Logik.

 Aber jetzt bitte nicht mit Argumenten um die Ecke kommen, dass man auch den Karpfenbesatz verbieten müsste. Macht man nicht, wird sogar ausgeweitet. Ganz offiziell genehmigt von der Behörde.


----------



## HRO1961 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

@Naturliebhaber

Deinen Ausführungen üben die Veränderungen der Natur folge ich und gerate weiß Gott nicht in Panik. Klimaveränderungen brachten uns beispielsweise die mediterranne braune Wegschnecke und die Wespenspinne (geh ich mal von aus) und ich kann damit gut leben. Kritikwürdig fand ich Deine lapidare Aussage vom Anfang. Veränderungen sind der Gang der Dinge, aber der Mensch sollte dies nicht unüberlegt forcieren. 
Ich kann nicht den von selbst zugereisten Kormoran als unheilbringenden Ausländer verteufeln und im gleichen Atemzug das Einsetzen nicht heimischer Fische bagatellisieren.
Und die Aussage - im Zusammenhang mit den Grundeln - , dass sich die Natur in diesen Fällen anpasst, halte ich für naiv. Die Bedrohung invasiver Tierarten für die jeweilige Flora und Fauna kann man nicht wegdiskutieren.
Du hast ne Menge Gründe genannt, warum man nicht in Panik geraten soll, nenne mir bitte einen, warum ich das Risiko eines Fremdbesatzes eingehen soll.
Mir als Angler reichen die vorhanden Arten voll und ganz. 

Wir gleiten immer weiter ins OT. Der TE brauch Rezepte.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Der Karpfen gilt als einheimischer Fisch und darf selbst in Bayern ganz offiziell zu Hunderten pro Jahr in kleinen und mittleren Fließgewässern besetzt werden. Der Koi ist andererseits ganz böse und muss entnommen werden.
> 
> Erkläre mir mal die Logik.
> ...


 
 Vor Vielen Jahren, als ich noch als Jugendlicher war, setzte der Verein recht wildkarpfenähnliche Fische.
 Da waren auch immer einige Tiere dabei die mal weis oder gelb waren.
 Die Karpfen wurden ganz altmodisch gezüchtet und waren halt keine Hochzuchtform die mit Hormonen gestreift und künstlich erbrütet wurden.
 Der Züchter brauchte viele Jahre um den Fehler auszumerzen aber hat immer noch den gleichen Stamm.
 Schade, aber die Kunden wollen halt natürlich aussehende Fische, wobei die Färbung wohl kaum, etwas ändert.

 Was die Kois betrifft.
 Karpfen ist nicht gleich Karpfen.
 Es gibt Karpfen die aus dem Wildkarpfen der Donau gezüchtet wurden.
 Dieser Wildkarpfen ist aber wohl seit hunderttausenden von Jahren eine vom Koi getrennte Entwicklung.
 Schlank sind beide, aber asiatische Karpfen und die aus Europa sind deshalb nicht gleich.
 Das sind sie nur wenn man sie oberflächlich betrachtet.
 Die einen sind halt Europäer, die Anderen eben auch in  tropischen Gewässern, oder eben auch in Japan, China, Tailand u.s.w. verbreitet.


 Das wurde wohl auch mal untersucht, mittlerweile geht es halt immer mehr durcheinander.
 Ein genetischer Einheitsbrei, so wie eben auch bei den Forellen vom trutta Typ.


 Naturliebhaber, nimm Dier mal die Zeit Bücher wie die "sechste Auslöschung" zu lesen, da fallen mir aber auch noch einige weitere Bücher zu ein.
 Dieses Artensterben geht halt vom Menschen aus und immer mehr Beobachter oder Fachkräfte betrachten unsere Zeit halt als das sechste große Artensterben der Erdgeschichte.

 Eiszeiten und Warmzeiten sind nur wie Sommer und Winter, die sind halt ganz normal. 
 So etwas lässt kaum Arten bleibend verschwinden, das Erscheinen des Menschens, ging aber überall und immer mit dem Verschwinden vieler Arten einher.

 Das ist halt das einzige was schon immer so war.
 Da kann man halt denken, schade aber bislang ging es ja gut.
 Aber es ist eben wie bei dem der vom Hochhaus fällt, erst der Aufschlag ist wirklich gefährlich, der aber kommt unvermeidlich, wenn man weiterfällt.:q


----------



## Sneep (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

Hallo,

Ich glaube wir waren hier mal bei Rezepten.

Wenn die Natur das wirklich regelt, sieht es schlecht für uns aus.|supergri
Bessere Chancen sehe ich da eher für die Wanderratte und die  Kakerlake.

Die Natur kann das aber nur regeln, wenn wir nicht dauernd eingreifen. Wir bringen immer mehr Tierarten in Lebensräume in denen die heimischen Arten unterlegen sind und die eingewanderte Art dominiert.

Da gibt es mit der Zeit vielleicht eine Anpassung, möglicherweise sind dann aber 3 heimische Arten mit ihren  einmaligen Genen verschwunden. Es ist keinesfalls so, dass eine Art dazukommt. Im Resultat einer solchen Einwanderung stehen weniger Arten.

Eine der Reaktionen der bedrohten Arten ist es, sich zu spezialisieren. 
Die Bildung neuer Arten setzt aber zwingend voraus, dass  Teilbestände isoliert werden. So hätten sich vielleicht aus der Quappe im Rhein und der in der Oder 2 getrennte Quappenarten gebildet die jede für sich, in ihrem Fluss besser angepasst und dadurch fitter ist. Diese Reaktion der heimischen Arten unterbinden wir aber mit künstlichem Besatz. Es gibt fast kein isolierten Bestände mehr in Europa.
Damit unterbinden wir die Entstehung neuer Arten und damit das Verteidigungsmittel der heimischhen Arten.

Der Mensch hat die Exotenarten hier hergebracht und er  verhindert, dass heimische Arten angemessen reagieren können.

Das ist, als ob ich eine Maus in den Käfig sperre, sie anbinde, die Katze dazu setze und sage, regelt das mal untereinander.

Es gibt bei eigeführten Arten noch ein anderes Problem. Sie bringen ihre  Krankheiten mit. Siehe Aal und Flusskrebse.
Was bei den Krebsen passiert ist, ist auch bei Fischen möglich.

Sicher gibt es irgendwo in einer Ecke der Welt eine Fischseuche, der kein europäischer Fisch gewachsen ist.

Wir haben nur noch nicht den richtigen Überträger zu uns 
geholt.

Vielfach ist das nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen, wir sollten aber am Beginn einer Neubesiedlug schnell, entschlossen und radikal reagieren. Dann muss auch einmal ein Bach mit Ostasiatishen Schlammpeitzgern mit einem Gift fischfrei gemacht werden. Die Norweger vergiften ganze Flusssysteme, wenn dort Lachskrankheiten oder -Parasiten auftreten.
Ohne das hätte der Wildlachs gegen neu Lachsseuchen aus der Aquakultur wie ISA schlechte Karten gehabt.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um schön oder unschön. Die Grundeln sind allein angereist, ohne uns zu fragen. Andere Arten werden folgen.
> 
> Die Grundelinvasion hat übrigens den Raubfischbestand in den entsprechenden Gewässern teils mehr als verdoppelt. Die Natur hat sich dadurch verändert/angepasst und sie wird das weiter tun.


 
 Na ja, wenigstens den Weg (Kanal), haben wir geschaffen.

 Da ist auch nicht nur die Grundel zugewandert sondern schon eine ganze Menge
 Was die Harmlosigkeit fremder Arten betrifft, der Schwimmblasenwurm beim Aal ist eine echte Bereicherung, so wie eben viele Krankheitserreger die wir noch gar nicht richtig bemerkt haben.
 Mal im Ernst, wer verfolgt das denn bei Fischunkraut wie Karauschen, Moderlieschen oder Brachsen.
 Gerade der Karpfen ist ja nicht unbetroffen, manch einer mag auch solche Krankheiten als "Segen" ansehen.http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koi-Herpesvirus
 Auch das ist so etwas wie eine Art, die eben durch Handel und Einfuhr fremder Fische verbreitet wird.

 Der einzelne Koi ist aber so etwas von egal.
 Ich habe Verständnis für Angler die Ihn schwimmen lassen, ebenso wie wenn Ihn Jemand essen möchte.
 Ob es nun ein Koi oder ein bunter Karpfen europäischer Abstammung ist, sehe ich Depp so oder so nicht.

 Da ist der Fehler so oder so, das sie an Jedermann verkauft werden dürfen.
 So lange der Handel alles anbieten kann und keiner der irgend etwas auswildert wirklich bestraft wird, wird so etwas jeden Tag auch tausendfach ablaufen.
 Gartenpflanzen, Fische, Würmer, Krebstiere, Insekten oder auch Pilze, angeboten wird halt alles. 
 Man braucht draußen nur genau hinzuschauen, dann findet sich schnell etwas fremdes.


 Wer das vermeiden will, nur zu.... was für Maden setzt Ihr eigentlich ein ?
 Steht irgendwo auf der Packung welche Art, Pinkis oder die Maden sind ?
 Eure gekauften Tauwürmer oder die Raupen sind halt Amerikaner.
 Kaum einer von uns wird noch nie, eine Fremde Art freigesetzt haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Der Karpfen gilt als einheimischer Fisch und darf selbst in Bayern ganz offiziell zu Hunderten pro Jahr in kleinen und mittleren Fließgewässern besetzt werden. Der Koi ist andererseits ganz böse und muss entnommen werden.
> 
> Erkläre mir mal die Logik.
> ...



Es gibt in der Tat keinen Unterschied zwischen Koi und Karpfen, was die Nachteile für bestimmte Biotope betrifft.

Unverständlich finde ich Deine naiv-fahrlässige Haltung hinsichtlich Neobioten. Ich will den Threat hier nicht weiter off topic führen, empfehle Dir aber mal eine gründliche Recherche hinsichtlich des Themas "Globalisierung der Arten".
Sehr hilfreich dazu ist auch der vorherige Beitrag von Sneep.


----------



## Freakasod (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Koi essbar?*

So ich denke die Frage ist beantwortet und bevor nun weiter darüber gestritten wird ob einheimisch oder nicht sollte das hier geschlossen werden.

Danke für die Antworten


----------

